

Show HN: Unpartial.com - akavlie
http://www.unpartial.com

======
akavlie
This is the first product released by Stremor, the startup I'm working at.
Aside from being an interesting and useful news reader/aggregator in its own
right, it's meant to show off our language heuristics tech to automaticaly
rate news articles on bias, reading level, detect rants, etc.

~~~
endersshadow
I think this is a fascinating site. The heuristics are fairly complex in their
ratings, which is really quite impressive. What I'd like to see though is more
anchoring--most news stories will be somewhere in the middle of the spectrum,
and fairly moderate. The difference between a 42 and a 47 is pretty nominal to
me.

Also, I think the "Volume" isn't a great second metric as a KPI. I don't
really care--I want to know if the articles are well-researched and well
written. Perhaps your combo of reading level and journalistic tone could be
the other major axis that show up on the pages.

As a quick interface note, on Chrome in Win7, the stories in the "Spin"
portion in the full story screen scroll on top of the header bar instead of
under it.

Anyway, this is a fantastic site and I'm going to bookmark it, as I think it
will be a fascinating way to read the news each morning.

~~~
akavlie
Thanks for the feedback. The problem you note with spin showing above the top
bar will be fixed in a few minutes.

I think people may be interested in Volume (a measure of how big the story
is), but it's not showing enough differentiation by our current methods. I'll
make note of that.

------
drakaal
Rant Detection? You mean it checks if it was a thread on Hacker News and if it
was, it flags the story as a Rant? :-)

Actually pretty cool. I wish I had this for tech stuff too. Any clue when they
are adding that?

